
Comicgen: Comic Creator - asicsp
https://gramener.com/comicgen/
======
falsedan
RIP mschat.exe

[http://kurlander.net/DJ/Pubs/SIGGRAPH96.pdf](http://kurlander.net/DJ/Pubs/SIGGRAPH96.pdf)

~~~
dole
Not mine, but is fun to run Comic Chat in normal channels...

Download MS Comic Chat 2.5:
[http://www.mermeliz.com/cchat.htm](http://www.mermeliz.com/cchat.htm)

Comic Chat Fixer MITM Proxy:
[https://gist.github.com/richardg867/bb19ca2b03545f71ae15](https://gist.github.com/richardg867/bb19ca2b03545f71ae15)

------
woliveirajr
Great work, I've added it to my belt of solutions. Now I just need the right
problem to use it!

It's interesting that knowing this product I was curious to follow the link to
the parent (at [https://gramener.com/](https://gramener.com/) ) and now I know
another company.

------
byron_fast
I love it, but having tried to build the same thing myself in the past I
realized a horrible truth: you can't make comics, even ones that strictly
informative, without being able to draw.

If you look at "Understanding Comics" try to picture what parts could be made
procedurally. It's a tiny percentage. It looks neat and is eye-catching, but
it's hard to add information using comics. When done well, it's amazing - just
really hard.

~~~
mntmoss
It's more subtle than that. For any given technique used to illustrate a
scene, you could come up with a means of automating it, and those means are
employed by professional artists on the regular, from rulers to draw straight
lines up through 3D modelling software. A lot of finished work will go between
the sketchbook and the computer and then back again to iterate on technical
elements like proportioning and perspective.

But what you cannot automate is the design work that puts together each of
those techniques. You have to decide: how much detail to add? What are the
spatial relationships? What will my light values and colors communicate? What
shapes and forms should be given emphasis?

And then at the level of storytelling, all the considerations around plotting
and characterization; the themes of the story and how scenes develop to
express those themes, and how that translates into imagery and the physical
description of a character.

Working on commercial art today is much more about these kinds of conceptual
distinctions than about the quality of traditional pen-to-paper drafting
skills. If you know how to pull out those techniques through automation, you
can still get a satisfying result. But getting the "eye" for knowing what is
possible still needs training.

~~~
byron_fast
Yes. Exactly the difference between templated, frameworked software and
software that is great.

------
asicsp
Saw it on twitter [1] where they ask for help to create more characters. The
comments on that thread also provide more information

[1]
[https://twitter.com/sanand0/status/1120887415319691264](https://twitter.com/sanand0/status/1120887415319691264)

------
gnicholas
This is awesome. I recently wanted to make a political cartoon, and even tried
adapting some images from other political cartoons. But I am a terrible
artist, so I just gave up. Would love if they had characters for some of the
2020 presidential candidates so that we could all create/share political
cartoons/commentary!

~~~
sanand0
Great idea! We'll plan to add some.

------
nulldata
Now I really want to see someone use this to make ML generated comics.

~~~
52-6F-62
I imagine it might be similar to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditSimulator/)

I'm with you. The result would either horrify, or be hilarious

------
rs23296008n1
Great work. Now I just need a project to go along with it.

------
LK83
If they could add stick figure characters like xkcd it would be useful.

~~~
sanand0
We planned for it but then got too ambitious. We now want _animatable_ xkcd-
like characters :-)

We'll probably try it for a few weeks before giving up.

~~~
rs23296008n1
Can I use these cartoons in a game?

~~~
sanand0
Absolutely! Do let us know if you need any specific characters.

~~~
rs23296008n1
More thinking needed. Time for pizza, beer and a small gaggle of creatives.

------
nessup
This is awesome! Amazing work

------
tobyhinloopen
Does anyone really think replacing the browser's back button with a "undo"
feature equals a nice UX?

~~~
simonh
Each combination is generated by a unique URL, so it’s addressable. All you’re
doing is going back to the previous address. No change in browser behaviour,
or expected result.

